# Królestwo za pomoc(dysk SATA, grub)

## psotnik

Po pierwsze wytam wszystkich.Od paru dni próbuje swoich sił w gentoo. Mam jednak problem który mnie rozbraja. Grub i dysk SATA. Przeszukałem sieć, jest duzo helpów na ten temat ale i tak nic to nie pomaga. Po roobocie systemu podkoniec instalacji stage1 dostaje komunikat

```

VS Cannotopen root device "sda" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a corect "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount fs or unknown-block(0,0)

```

Sorry jak jakis blad ale , ale przepisuje na szybko z kartki   :Laughing: 

Ok niby nic, czesto to wystepuj uzywma debiana dosc dlugo i juz obyłme sie z tym komunikatem przynajmnije tka sadziłem. Wkompilowalem na stałem system reiserfs do kernela,nic nie pomogło  :Sad:  oczywiscie sterowniki SATA (z galezi SCSI) dodałem tez na stałe. I nadal to samo  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

W LIVeCD minimal mam takie moduły

```

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  188544  6 

floppy                 45204  0 

parport_pc             28004  0 

parport                22696  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  2764  0 

rtc                     8940  0 

mptscsih               26716  0 

mptbase                30752  1 mptscsih

pcnet32                19748  0 

mii                     2944  1 pcnet32

dm_mod                 38340  0 

ata_piix                6244  0 

ahci                    7972  0 

sata_qstor              6468  0 

sata_vsc                5284  0 

sata_uli                4576  0 

sata_sis                4448  0 

sata_sx4                9924  0 

sata_nv                 5988  0 

sata_via                5572  0 

sata_svw                4868  0 

sata_sil                6116  0 

sata_promise            7268  0 

libata                 28036  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17160  0 

ohci1394               26388  0 

ieee1394               59192  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9664  0 

ohci_hcd               15396  0 

uhci_hcd               24368  0 

usb_storage            50464  0 

usbhid                 26112  0 

ehci_hcd               23272  0 

usbcore                76892  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

mój etc.fstab wyglada nastepująco

```

/dev/sda1   /      reiserfs   noatime    0 1

none      /proc      proc      defaults 0 0

none      /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0   

```

w chroocie cat /proc/mount

```

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /newroot tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /newroot/mnt/cdrom iso9660 ro 0 0

/dev/loop/0 /newroot/mnt/livecd squashfs ro 0 0

proc /newroot/proc proc rw,nodiratime 0 0

sysfs /newroot/sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /newroot/dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /newroot/dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

tmpfs /newroot/mnt/livecd/lib/firmware tmpfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /newroot/mnt/livecd/usr/portage tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /newroot/proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda1 / reiserfs rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw,nodiratime 0 0

```

fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/sda: 4294 MB, 4294967296 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 522 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         522     4192933+  83  Linux

```

a sam grub

```

default 0

timeout 8

title GENTOO

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel root=/dev/sda1

```

i na koniec grub, instalowanie

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  18 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+18 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit

```

I ja porostu nie moge zroumiec dlaczego to nie działą   :Crying or Very sad: 

ps dysk to samsung 1614C a plyta to Abita IS7 na chipsecie 865 o ile nie przekrecam. Instaluje gentoo 2005.1 a kernel z emerge gentoo-source

Może jakies pomysły????

----------

## Bako

cos mi sie wydaje, ze w kernelu nie wlaczyles obslugi dyskow SATA: zobacz Device Drivers -> SCSI device support (<*> SCSI device support) -> SCSI low-level drivers -> <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support -> <*> Twoj chipset (zapewne NVIDIA SATA support)

.: edit :.

niedoczytalem, ze sterowniki masz wkompilowane  :Smile:  - moze brak reiserfsprogs ?, problem z udev (w sensie, jego braku  :Smile: )

Czy przypadkiem w fstab dla / nie brakuje jeszcze wpisu defaults ?

kolejny pomysl  :Smile: 

u mnie wpis w grub.conf (mam osobna partycje na boot) wyglada nie co inaczej (moze brak linijki root powoduje blad):

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
```

----------

## psotnik

Zrobiłem wszystko zgodnie z twoimi sugestiamia i nadal kasza  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Na sebianie i SUSE kompilowalem jadro bezp roblemu a tu takie dziwy mi wychodza  :Sad:  moze cos z udev zrabalem hmmmmmm jakie galezie zaznaczasz aby udev działal prawidłowo? i czy potrzebuje emerge udev robic osobna?? a dokumntacji gentoo nie wspominali o tym, wiec nie robilem, hociasz tak z przekory przy jednym z podejsc zrobilme dodakowym emerge udev ale nic to nie pomoglo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Marcin81

Ja mam 2 dyski. 2 z linuxem na master. Gruba sobie podarowałem, bo instalowałm się na oba dyski, jak wypiołem pierwszy to zmieniały się odwołania do dysku. Po zapisie i podłączeniu były inne.

W końcu używam lilo. Z grubem, albo wszystko idzie od ręki, albo są schody na kilka dni.

Z tego co piszesz grub instaluje Ci się poprawnie. 

Możesz jeszcze zainsalować kernela przez genkernel i kernel będzie miał wszysko co trzeba i jeszcze Ci podepnie gruba.

Niestety więcej CI nie powiem. Nie mam wielkiego doświadcznia z gentoo. Od niedawna zaczołem go używać.

Powodzenia.

ps. Wpisz 

```
genkernel --help
```

----------

## psotnik

Wlasnie szukałem po sieci i tez pomyslałem o genkernelu. A taki patent by nie zadziałal, jak bym linuxa z Debiana skopiował do Gentoo? tylko o ile pamietma podczas instalowania Gentoo nie mozna mkinird zrobic  :Confused:  A tak na marginesie swietne forum ma dystrybucja Gentoo.

----------

## Marcin81

Ja instaluje gentoo tak:

links http://www.gentoo.pl/ potem wybieram instalacje gentoo i moją architekturę.

Na drugiej konsoli sobie instaluje. Opis oczywiście po polsku.

Jak sieć nie działa to zwykle trzeba ręcznie wpisać /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start (czasem restart)

Znajdziesz sobie tam podrozdział z genkernel i spokojnie wszystko ustawisz.

No nie wiem jak jest przy instalacji z neostrady (podobno kiedyś były zgrzyty).

Powodzenia.

----------

## psycepa

najlepszy podrecznik instalacji gentoo jest np tu  :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

co ja mam włączone:

```
[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

<*>   SCSI disk support

<*>   SCSI generic support

 <*>   SCSI media changer support
```

i 

```
<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

<*>   NVIDIA SATA support
```

i koniec  :Smile: 

fstab

```
/dev/sda8      /      reiserfs      noatime,notail      0 1

/dev/sda9 /home reiserfs defaults 0 0
```

----------

## Bako

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> (...)moze cos z udev zrabalem hmmmmmm jakie galezie zaznaczasz aby udev działal prawidłowo? i czy potrzebuje emerge udev robic osobna??(...)

 

gdy ja instalowalem gentoo na poczatku lecialem na devfs, ale jako, ze jest to zacofane i wogole beee (teraz juz nawet nie wspierane), wiec przesiadlem sie na udev - oczywiscie potrzebowalem emerge udev (jesli nie chcesz miec problemow polecam udev w wersji x86  :Smile:  - nie raz mi sie zdarzylo, ze z ~x86 byly zabawy). Mozesz latwo sprawdzic, czy posiadasz udev wydaja plecenie: emerge -pv udev (jesli pojawi sie literka R tzn. ze jest juz skompilowany)

----------

## psotnik

Totalna załamka   :Crying or Very sad:  wiec pokoleji 

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-070-r1  (-selinux) -static 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

wiec udev wyglada ze jest.

Sprubowałem genkernela zrobic zgodnie z dokumentacja, (juz ja na pamiec niemal znam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: )

Gdy system wstaje laduja sie moduły, wszystko ladnie az do:

```

>>Activating udev

>>Determining device /dev/sda1 is not a valid root device

The root block is unspecified or not detected

```

Sory za błedy.

Moj grub konf do genkernela przerobilme na taki:

```

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2..6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.13-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1 udev doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

```

Powoli zaczynam stawiac ze to wina gruba, a nie kernela, cos musze zle z grubem konfigurowac, ale zaczolem tak czałgowo robic i tak samo dec/hde1 i dev/hda1 nie pomogly. Mam tylko jeden dysk SATA podczas instalacji fdisk widiz go jako sda1, nie robie swapu, co wiac w pierwszym poscie. Przejzałem manula gruba i niby wszystkjo ok, ale nadal to nei działą, jak na ironie w dokumentacji Gentoo stanołme na rozdziale i co dalej   :Shocked: 

----------

## psotnik

Spróbowałem zinstalować dystrybucję vlos, po reboocie wywaliła sie w tym samym miejscu co gentoo,dysk sda1 jest nieprawidłowy i tak dalej.... Istnieje taka możliwosc aby na moim sprzęcie grub z dystrybucja gentoo nie wspułpracował??Do tej pory nigdy nie miałem z nim problemów, zarówno na siusku jak i na debianie.Moze lilo cos tu pomorze  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psotnik

lilo nie pomogło, więc kaszka , szkoda bo bardzo znechęciłem sie do gentoo. pozdro.

----------

